# hp gain question on this setup



## MacPro (Oct 11, 2008)

i have a 06 gt0 6 speed.
im planning on putting on a aem brute force intake 
also a spintech dual exhaust 2.5in cat back model.

what kind of hp gains are possible?
25 or so?

also with this exhaust will i need anything beyond whats included in the kit here?
Spintech 2.5" Catback with X-pipe and Dual Rear Exits- 2005-2006 GTO [S-1XGTO53DLR] - $599.95$579.50 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!

i want to do headers but its kind of expensive right now.
will i still get a good sound by just changing the exhaust out to the spintech model?

im also going to change spark plugs and new wires.

could the installtion be done at home?
what would mechanics charge to install the exhaust? roughly?

thanks in advance.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I can't see you getting no more than 15 rwhp or so. Maybe 20. But that's only if you're getting a tune too. Keeping the stock headers and mid pipes will limit the little gains you will get from the new cat-back. Too see anything you will need headers, mids with hi-flow or no cats plus the cat-back. If you go with long tubes and a good tune with a complete exhaust system 30-35 rwhp is obtainable. You can do everything yourself with common tools. I'm not sure what shops will charge because I do everything myself.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I can't see you getting no more than 15 rwhp or so. Maybe 20. But that's only if you're getting a tune too. Keeping the stock headers and mid pipes will limit the little gains you will get from the new cat-back. Too see anything you will need headers, mids with hi-flow or no cats plus the cat-back. If you go with long tubes and a good tune with a complete exhaust system 30-35 rwhp is obtainable. You can do everything yourself with common tools. I'm not sure what shops will charge because I do everything myself.


:agree


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I can't see you getting no more than 15 rwhp or so. Maybe 20. But that's only if you're getting a tune too. Keeping the stock headers and mid pipes will limit the little gains you will get from the new cat-back. Too see anything you will need headers, mids with hi-flow or no cats plus the cat-back. If you go with long tubes and a good tune with a complete exhaust system 30-35 rwhp is obtainable. You can do everything yourself with common tools. I'm not sure what shops will charge because I do everything myself.


Sounds right.:agree


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

as said not much. on a stockish car a catback will change the sound. for what you're spending on the catback/intake you could almost swing headers. they'll get you the sound AND power and be the building block for any future mods.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> as said not much. on a stockish car a catback will change the sound. for what you're spending on the catback/intake you could almost swing headers. they'll get you the sound AND power and be the building block for any future mods.


Yep :agree


----------

